# skid steer grapple bucket help needed



## jjw4413 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just starting out and was wondering if anyone has recommendations on a (good) grapple bucket for my bobcat t300 high flow. I will use the bucket to remove bushes,slash piles and downed trees. Any help would be great.


John


----------



## maloufstree (Aug 4, 2009)

If you are going to mostly use if for tree work I would go with the grapple rake instead of the bucket. Mine is a FFC, I think made by Bradco and its all you could ask for in a grapple.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 6, 2009)

:agree2:

A grapple bucket still has sides, and it won't load logs worth a hoot. A good grapple rake can screen out the smaller stuff and grab huge piles of brush.

On minor drawback: a grapple rake has problems picking up piles of firewood. Since the grapple is only one piece, they tend to jam open on one piece of wood, and all the smaller pieces fall out. The grapple bucket usually has two independent grapples, so they are much better at scooping up firewood. Brush and logs: no.

Most grapple rakes have long points on the grapple part. You should be aware that your t-300 will have no trouble bending the points if you make a habit of treating it like a toothed bucket, plowing into the dirt and rocks.

Beware pushing into large loads too hard with the upper grapple. Your loader can probably push into a load harder than the leveraged cylinder mount points can take. Your cylinders may break off the mounting points if you open the grapple all the way and then drive into a load too hard.

We did that several times with our A300.


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 6, 2009)

I think Bobcat makes a root grapple that should do what you want. I looked at their website, but no picture.

I've got a 4:1 bucket on my Bobcat, you can grab & carry logs, but thats about it. The brush rake type grapple is better, but as pdqdl said, it's got limitations.

This one belongs to a friend, a little big for my 743, but it works. I don't have any mfg info for it, my buddy bought it used. It was set up with a telehandler or compact loader quicktach, he converted it to a skidsteer mount. He also added the replacable teeth on the lower tines. I will say that the quality of the welds and overall workmanship do leave something to be desired, it's not the quality you see on a Bobcat brand attachment.












Ed


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a 74" root grapple, I like it alot for moving brush and trees, I can move a lot of brush in little time. for a 300 it would handle it fine, mine is a little to big for my 773, it's heavy. I paid 2K for it new through a local distributor, alot cheaper than the Bobcat brands.


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats the style I was suggesting. IMO, way to go.

Ed


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 6, 2009)

gink595: that looks like a pretty good design. You have independent top grapples, and relatively short points on the bottom. You have triangular bracing on the lower points, which is critical to avoid bending them.

We had to weld similar braces onto our grapple, 'cause my guys kept bending the points back.

The extra long lower section will give you a huge opening for grabbing big piles of brush, but it will also set the load quite a bit forward from the loader. It will take a big machine to run that grapple.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 6, 2009)

i ran a bobcat brush grapple with removable steel spikes as the lower half of the grapple it worked great,but the visibility was horrible when trying to skim brush without pulling up dirt you basically dit it blind just on feel,it would have been much easier if i could see what i was doing,p.s. look up eagle talon grapples they look pretty sweet to me


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the versatility of the grapple bucket with a solid bottom. Good for the small clean up and for back dragging if needed, etc... Just make sure the sides are cut out and having dual cylanders on the top is vital no matter which style you choose


----------

